# Alternative to HyperTerminal with no text line limitations?



## audiobahn1000 (Dec 7, 2005)

I am using HyperTerminal to run basic commands to a ASCII serial device connected locally to my desktop. The device streams me real-time numerical information through HyperTerminal at a very fast rate. I get about 500 lines of data per second. Well, the problem is that HyperTerminal only allows about 500 lines in one session. After that, the top-most line gets pushed away and you can no longer view it. I need a program that will allow me to view 500,000+ lines of data from my serial device. So in other words, I need a program that wont push the top line out of the window once I hit 500 lines of text. Suggestions?


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

Not sure if you want to try:

Terminal Software

or

Portmon for Windows


----------

